# Beautiful Aran Sweater Pattern, Free! Men, women, kids



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

A very nice pattern, v-neck, round neck, or collared. All sizes. Both metric and American.

http://www.loveknitting.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/9219.pdf

Edited to add: give it time to load, it's 6 pages.


----------



## macylew (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are GORGEOUS! Beyond my abilities right now, but beautiful anyway. Someday I'd like to knit an aran like that.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you, that is such a nice looking sweater. I knit one years ago for my husband, then he lost 125 lbs, and could never wear it. He gave it to Salvation Army. I've never made him another. Maybe I will someday soon.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Love this pattern. Will look for the proper wool when I go to Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool Festival.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I saved it and put it on my to-do list. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks so much! Lovely pattern.


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

knitting the ladies one now it is lovely.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

pinktopaz said:


> knitting the ladies one now it is lovely.


Be sure to show us when you're done!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Future project! Thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, nice find.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Great sweater. Thanks.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love your avatar. So true! The sweater pattern is really nice too. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It's a lovely pattern!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

My DD wants a new one.


----------



## Windmill hill (Oct 11, 2011)

This pattern has copywrite restrictions


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice pattern but don't like the collar on the kid version. Anyone who could attempt this to begin with could modify the child version to a crew or turtle neck.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

These are wonderful, thanks so much for link


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

PJ said:


> Love your avatar. So true! The sweater pattern is really nice too. Thanks for posting it.


Thanks, I found it (avatar) on Pinterest.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks - those are beautiful.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Windmill hill said:


> This pattern has copywrite restrictions


It was a "free pattern of the day" from loveknitting.com. I haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## Windmill hill (Oct 11, 2011)

Good to know. It is a very attractive pattern. I wonder if I I have enough patience.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Lovely pattern. Unfortunately its always too hot for them here, even in mid winter. I love the climate here usually but I do miss the sweaters I could wear in Indiana where I grew up.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

nice but a little ambitious for me yet


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> A very nice pattern, v-neck, round neck, or collared. All sizes. Both metric and American.
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/9219.pdf
> 
> Edited to add: give it time to load, it's 6 pages.


Beautiful pattern indeed. thanks a bunch for sharing.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd love to see this, but nothing came up for me.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Poots said:


> I'd love to see this, but nothing came up for me.


It's a PDF file, so you need a PDF reader on your computer. You can download Adobe reader for free at http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, I now have another project for this winter!  Patterns are lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for that. I'm planning an aran for my brother-in-law and wanted a raglan sleeve.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

what is the name of the pattern so I can look it up, it just won't load for me even after several tries. I get a lined pic of a teapot


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beaz said:


> what is the name of the pattern so I can look it up, it just won't load for me even after several tries. I get a lined pic of a teapot


this is all I got too. Please give us the name of the pattern


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> It was a "free pattern of the day" from loveknitting.com. I haven't done anything wrong.


Free pattern of the day is to get you to look at the site. Your posting the pdf IS a violation of copyright and forum rules.

If you only post a link to the site offering the free pattern, then others are drawn to the site also. That is why they offer it free. It's to generate business, not for distribution.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It won’t load on my computer. Would someone please share it with me or give me the exact name or link.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> Free pattern of the day is to get you to look at the site. Your posting the pdf IS a violation of copyright and forum rules.
> 
> If you only post a link to the site offering the free pattern, then others are drawn to the site also. That is why they offer it free. It's to generate business, not for distribution.


This thread is 5 years old. The pattern is no longer available nor accessible through the link.

ETA~I see knitnanny found the pattern.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

https://www.loveknitting.com/us/sweaters-in-hayfield-bonus-aran-with-wool


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

jmcret05 said:


> Free pattern of the day is to get you to look at the site. Your posting the pdf IS a violation of copyright and forum rules.
> 
> If you only post a link to the site offering the free pattern, then others are drawn to the site also. That is why they offer it free. It's to generate business, not for distribution.


No it isn't. UPLOADING the pdf to this forum would be a copyright and forum rule violation.
By posting a LINK that originates at the site intended IS NOT.

Though *this link is now long dead (a 5 year old post)*
*http://www.loveknitting.com*/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/9219.pdf
↑ ....... ↑ ........↑ ..........↑ ....↑
See this section? it comes straight from love knitting site, not from the poster.

The poster DID NOT upload the actual pdf to be stored here on the forum servers.
THAT would be in violation if poster had.

Cascade Yarns website has all grouped patterns on page(s) and only links to the pdf.
Yes it is legal to post the pdf link, if it is backtracked to the rightful source.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

beaz said:


> what is the name of the pattern so I can look it up, it just won't load for me even after several tries. I get a lined pic of a teapot


Same here! I get a minimalist drawing of a teapot, andthat's all. And yes, I have Adobe reader and TONs of .pdf files, but this one won't download.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

knitnanny said:


> https://www.loveknitting.com/us/sweaters-in-hayfield-bonus-aran-with-wool


Thank you for the updated link. 

Here is the Ravelry listing (which has a working PDF download link)
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/hayfield-9219-bonus-aran/patterns


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

JennyG12 said:


> No it isn't. UPLOADING the pdf to this forum would be a copyright and forum rule violation.
> By posting a LINK that originates at the site intended IS NOT.
> 
> Though this link is now long dead (a 5 year old post)
> ...


Thank you Jenny :sm01:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

BBatten17 said:


> Thank you Jenny :sm01:


 :sm24:


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> https://www.loveknitting.com/us/sweaters-in-hayfield-bonus-aran-with-wool


Thanks! This one works just fine!


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

how long do you wait for it to come up? MIne isn't doing a thing.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Take a look on Ravelry at the Teddy sweater by Wood House Knits. That may be the one you're thinking of.


----------

